# FAO ...John, Ironman, G1, and errr,...whats that other lads name ...oh DB!



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

right fellas,... you been askin fr some progress pics,.....

well in a way i,ve given you a taster ,.

i,m sorry to be all cryptic and stuff but , seriously , i dont feel ready to give you a full on bright lights, full body shot just yety ,

so heres a few bits and bobs, that i think give a good enuff indication of where i am just now.

i,m 6 weeks away on sat....

a shot of arms just 5 mins ago in toilets ....lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL lookin ****in shredded for 6 weeks out... i gotta say mate i am extremly impressed.. knock em dead mate your flying the flag for the UK-m newby competitors!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

an arty shot i took in the hotel last week!

not intentionally arty, lmao!!...i was lookin up to find the proper position under the light,...

and the camera went off!

turned out to be the best one....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

and the legs !!!!

taken the same time as above , last week in hotel......

they're taking there time comin thru, but i think legs are comonly last to give condition arnt they??

i think with the right , timing etc , i may be slightly vascular looking eh!???


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!! U LOOK FOOKIN Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr8!

Serious, ultra respect!! lookin ripped and big, and ultra vascular! seriously jelous  cant w8 to see pics 1 week out! knockem dead BA!! <read like hanibal from A-Team>


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the under pants are conventional pants !!!!

not a nappy, incontinance pants, crotchless, or whatever,.

they look daft cos i hitched em up for the shot ,....

either way i expect the usual banter ........go for it you bunch o bandits!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

PMSL u wear them to hold the hemoroids in? keep ur butplug covered?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome physique mate, your clearly doing really well with your diet and I guarantee you do well at your comp! Very vascular too!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Fukin hell dude - you look MINT - well impressed bro. Your legs look massive! Arms got bigger viens than coleman - If thats a taster mate no doubt your looking sh!t hot.

I feel like rite fat waste of space now :-(

Good on you Stu


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

what ur measurements now dude? and i aint talkin boot ur not so ManHood!?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice pics mate keep it up.

Nice veiny forearm.....

In the toilets.....

and you look quite flustered.......

Come on Raikey we know what you were doing:jerk: :wacko: hoto: hoto:

:nono:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

You look in great condition mate. You must be feeling very proud!

Predator


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ash mate in all honesty i aint got the tape out,...

shirts for work fit a LOT easier than before tho sleeves on short sleeve one are the same as before, so arms must still be 18inches...

chest and across me back has deffo shrunk,

waist has gone down to 32, and still got a bit of belly to lose!.

in fact in clothes i dont look or feel special anymore,.....(i really enjoyed the looks i got at 18 + even dressed)....

but to really appreciate me ............

you gotta get me NAKED man!!!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!

*swinging todger round like a stripper*


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

TOM!......yeah ok you got me,......

but if you look you'll see the left arm is the same!!!!.....

you got it,...... wrestling with the ole "Raikey Rope" is a two handed affair..


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

What competition are you entering ?

You look in great condition and a man can never have enough veins !


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

my kinda woman^^


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey Sarah, you wanna see viens!!????

lmao!

only jokin chick!

i,m gonna do the Nabba North East on the 13th May.......

and if i can hold the condition (or get there early) theres a few local club bits and bobs round that time too...


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mate....... you look pukka !!!!!!!! In a non gay-way - can't wait to see what you look like 'naked' nearer your comp. Good Luck :lift:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> i,m gonna do the Nabba North East on the 13th May......


might see you there bud, trying to plan getting down there as well as the NABBA north in hartlepool...

vascular is an understatement too...


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one CC !! make sure you make your self known we'll have a beer (after of course)

right, so if your there, you're looking for a brown bloke on stage,

and i'm looking for a little dog with spectacles on ...right!

should be fun.....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LMAO!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

and I will be there with DB in spirit!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pmsl!!!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol DB's the little green wrinkly one right?

"build my biceps bigger , i shall!"

lisa's face , in man fat , i will cover!"


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

there is no more I can teach you my son!

my the test be in you!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look great youll come in fine, im looking forward to the day, good effort mate and as Tom says, more of the same please.

Good effort mate.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

looking very good. those forearms are insane. well done and keep it up


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking awesome raikey...put the date and place up for the hartlepool show

its only down the 19 from me i'll come and cheer you on mate..goodluck...unc


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

im not to far from harlepool


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

stu is doing the show in Pudsey on the 13th (NABBA North East)...

the hartlepool show is on the 7th in Hartlepool (NABBA North) - (01429 891800 for info)

yeah if i can make it i'll know who you are bud... i'll the tiny fella in the background, lol

nah - if i make it i'll say hi to you


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

mad forearms raikey! looking solid


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Looking absolutely awesome mate well done


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking good there mate...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well ahead at 6 weeks out

you should be able to eat yourself up a bit nearer to the comp at this rate


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

lookin quality mate


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Absolute quality mate!!

All the shots are very impressive but I particulary like the second arm shot as you have showed a lot of artistic flair to get the urinal central in the background 

P!ss taking aside you are looking fantastic...


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

looking fantastic raikey

fooking mental arms as well

good luck for your comp mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn dude you look really good, I just got a hard on looking at the forearms.

I bet you would be a good ***********oops.. 

Man, you look really good, I cant imagine 6 weeks.

Are you taking IFG-1 or EQ?

Just curious as those vains are massive.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking awesome dude, hope all goes well you should kick some serious ass


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

crazycacti said:


> stu is doing the show in Pudsey on the 13th (NABBA North East)...
> 
> the hartlepool show is on the 7th in Hartlepool (NABBA North) - (01429 891800 for info)
> 
> ...


these dates in may mate?...unc


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

aye bud


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

crazycacti said:


> aye bud


i'll b at em both!...unc

cheers crazy...


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

nay problem - prob see you there


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Are you taking IFG-1 or EQ?
> 
> Just curious as those vains are massive.


neither Scott just been keepin the androgens up (sus/deca)

so really i spose i can expect another good change when i move onto the quicker stuff,

which i start on monday BTW i got tren,prop,and eqi, put aside so hopefully a harder kind of appearance shoud come with that too.

benn using clen eph on a rotation and just moved onto a bit o T3 last week too , seems to be a nice thing,

thanks for the kind comment everyone, you cant believe how it gets you moving again,

Stu


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i m looking forward to the updates over the next few weeks and seeing the finished article.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> I can expect another good change when i move onto the quicker stuff, which i start on monday BTW i got tren,prop,and eqi, put aside so hopefully a harder kind of appearance shoud come with that too.


Im sure you will come in spot on mate... At the risk of overcomplicating things I would really recommend Mastron the last few weeks.

Been using it myself for about 2 weeks now and even tho im nowhere near a s lean as you are it does have a very noticable hardening and drying out effect.. Water you didnt even think you had just drops off you


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

looking very good raikey.

vascularity as is said, MAD!!!

go for it, jimmy has nailed it by saying your ahead of schedule. what weight class you goin in at? or whats your target weight?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wait till you see the EQ kick in with the even more sick vains:eek:


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

If this is a stupid question apologies in advance...

having only trained as a natural and knowing pretty much not a lot about AAS etc, what is it that makes your veins stand out so much ?

Is it something you take ? Or diet ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

abit of both really sarah... low bodyfat like raikey has will make them standout as there is less to hide them obviously....and quite a few steroids also increase red blood cells which basically means more volume in the viens so they stand out more


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Personally I think genetics plays a big role in vascularity - the other is diet.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

sarahwilliams said:


> If this is a stupid question apologies in advance...
> 
> having only trained as a natural and knowing pretty much not a lot about AAS etc, what is it that makes your veins stand out so much ?
> 
> Is it something you take ? Or diet ?


far as I know it is the aas, but I could be wrong chick. Biker or one of the other guys will no better than I


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

DB said:


> abit of both really sarah... low bodyfat like raikey has will make them standout as there is less to hide them obviously....and quite a few steroids also increase red blood cells which basically means more volume in the viens so they stand out more


bump that, but as Ironman said genetics play a big part as well


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sure it does but if you dont have genetics then some IGF-1 and EQ will work nicely.

Low bodyfat levels will do wonders.

Low bodyfat levels and some EQ is better.

I do notice IGF-1 works pretty well too


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Raikey, what ever your selling I'm sure everybody will be buying.

Looking good fella


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

both vodka and whisky also do wonders for it.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

impressive


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

John said:


> both vodka and whisky also do wonders for it.


a nip of brandy before you go out on stage, warms up the veins nicley.

good little party trick


----------



## Ari (Sep 11, 2005)

big pete said:


> a nip of brandy before you go out on stage, warms up the veins nicley.
> 
> good little party trick


is that true. do most bbrs do it


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

most do it before going on stage.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

big pete said:


> looking very good raikey.
> 
> vascularity as is said, MAD!!!
> 
> go for it, jimmy has nailed it by saying your ahead of schedule. what weight class you goin in at? or whats your target weight?


cheers Pete!....

its a Nabba show so if i was gonna class , my hieght would put me in class one,

but i,m a first timer so,......its a wild card class really innit, a real mixed bag of shapes and sizes,....

weight wise!?? dunno.......theres too much to consider mate,.ie. my loss over the next 6 weeks, my gains, after carbing, ....you know how it goes , but i expect to fall between 14.5-15 stone somewhere....? sound right? i really dunno!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

on stage ripped @ 210lb??

mint, thats an acheivement on its own!!!!

yeah, first timers can be an ****. cos its only the first time a person has competed in that federation, not neccesarily the first time someone has stepped on stage. that shocked me the first time i heard it!!

your call, but as said your ahead of schedule so you can afford some time to decide!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

thats interesting, cos a freind of mine did a local open, (no fed) and she was told a week later that she could,nt do the nabba first timers,....

i was thinking about doing the same but was put off by the nabba decision,...

maybe i should ring nabba and get confirmation, ??

if i can, i,d like to do the open as it would be good prctice, and if i,m early i may as well have a trophy eh? lol...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Either way bro, get some picks up so I can show my girlfriends what I want to look like when I grow up.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the whole federation thing with rules for this,that and the other and them all being different is a real pain ...

I still cant figure out which shows to do other than the WABBA in august ...

If you get the hang of it all, feel free to explain to me, but remember I have the attention span of a goldfish


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

big pete said:


> a nip of brandy before you go out on stage, warms up the veins nicley.
> 
> good little party trick


I have heard of Bro's taking Viagra before they go on stage as well to increase vascilarity ;-)


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG I must be blonde and have uni and too many other courses and seminars and surgery or something, cause I TOTALLY missed this thread!

Stu, you look GREAT, and I get your legs will come through, it is nice to know that the lads with the low body fat and great vascularity also have problems getting the legs to come out.

And OMG your vascularity.

Sarah, to get veins to pop, proper sugar just before you go on stage can seriously do the trick (as can the alcohol,however, I am BANNED from the drink till after comps now).

It is such a trip, you can feel it rushing through your veins and see them pop.

Glycerine also does the trick. I have been instructed that I am to NOT take niacin for a week or two before a comp and use it to vascularise from now on (no booze! SOB).

Also why not do what I am doing, just compete in ALL the federations until you figure out which one you like.

x

x

x

T


----------

